# Who Ships Bare Root Shrubs?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I need to return some bare root Hibiscus that I ordered and UPS will not ship them. They said the don't ship anything "alive". I told the man it not a plant right now you see it gardens that it was just pretty much roots but still would not ship it.

Have any of you shipped plants before and who did you use?

Thanks a lot! This is a problem I did not foresee having lol


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I haven't shipped it, but received a bare root sugar maple that I ordered off Etsy last year. They shipped it via USPS.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sometimes when I go to the post office to check my PO box I can hear baby chicks chirping in the back. One day I asked and they said they get shipped in to go to the local Atwoods farm store.

Regarding UPS, how would they know it is a bare root hibiscus in the box? I frequently buy labels online and ship stuff without declaring exactly what is in the box.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

They always ask what is in the box. I'm a terrible liar...

From what I read companies that use UPS have to prove that they meet UPS's standards of shipping 'live' materials in order to have an account with them. I guess meaning the are packaged properly, no liquids, that sort of thing.

Honestly, I think the guy is just being a jerk. I may take my mother up there and I bet it ships no problem.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

USPS shipped the bare root shrubs no problem. So anyone in the future who finds themselves in the same situation go to your local post office.


----------



## Sean102385 (Apr 22, 2021)

I have received bare root trees via FedEx


----------

